# Bagle Wurm entfernen?



## Carndret (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte von jemanden eine zip-Datei bekommen und sie brav mit AntiVir gescannt, das aber nichts gefunden hatte. In der Zip war eine EXE-Datei die soweit ganz nett war. Kurz nach dem Schließen macht mein PC plötzlich einen Neustart. Da wusste ich dann schon was los war. Juhu ein Virus 
Bei einem Onlinescan der Datei kam dann raus, dass sie mit Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Bagle.beu  infiziert ist.
AntiVir wird beim Start nun immer geschlossen, genauso wie andere Antivirensoftware.
Seltsamerweise hat ein Komplettscan mit verschiedenen Programmen (F-Secure, DrWeb, Ad-Aware, SpyHunter) nichts gefunden obwohl ich zum Beispiel ein Prozess namens winupgro laufen habe der definitiv dazu gehört. Und das Bagle Removal Tool von Symantec z.B. auch nicht.
Gibts denn eine Möglichkeit den richtig weg zu bekommen? Ich würde jedoch gern mein System noch bis zum Windows 7 Release behalten...


----------

